# Swimbladder.



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Yesterday one of my fish was struggling to stay down and turn upside down at the top a couple of times. I straight away knew it was swimbladder, and had the stuff.

I cleaned out the tank, and treated the water as it said on the bottle.

This morning i woke up and he was perfectly fine, and swimming around like normal.

This afternoon however, he is doing it again...

I looked at the bottle and have just realised the treatments expirery date is jan 2012..

Have i harmed the fish? how come he was fine, then ill again? and will he be okay till tomorrow when i can get to town to get fresh stuff? /:


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

What kind of fish and what are you feeding


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the fish,









its a little fantail, at least thats what the petshop said he was.
and i feed him flakes.

Ive been told giving them a raw pea could help?


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Has your tank got a filter?


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

No, i clean it out twice as much, and use the Fish safe weekly to help keep it clean /:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

How big is that tank?

How many other fish?

How long had tank been set up until you put the fish into it?


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Its 10 litre, theres only one other fish, and i waited a while, he had the swimbladder before i put him in though /:


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

10 litres is way too small for that type of fish. I would suggest getting a new tank with a filter, something like this for example.

Interpet Fish Pod Aquarium 48

Use something like this to treat the swimbladder infection.

Api Melafixi Aquarium.

I hope this helps.

Do you use tap safe to treat the water before putting back into the tank?


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

This is the second lot of fish i've had in this tank, the last ones lived for 4 years.

I do use tap safe, obviously 

I will see what i can find in town tomorrow, The stuff i used before when my last fish had it was this stuff;









I was only wondering if out of date treatment can cause harm? and also if peas help at all?

Thanks for your answers though


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

aloevera said:


> This is the second lot of fish i've had in this tank, the last ones lived for 4 years.
> 
> I do use tap safe, obviously
> 
> ...


The last lot only lived 4 years? the average life expectancy of a goldfish like yours is about 20+ years. only 4 years shows something is seriously wrong. The tank is way too small for the fish in there. for the two of them, they should have at least 100L of space. and goldfish produce a lot of waste, and thus filters are not optional. in that size tank, their toxins will reach dangerous levels in a matter of about 12-24 hours, so unless your doing huge water changes every day, its not gonna help.

we can help you with the issue, but the solution is to upgrade your tank. thats whats caused this issue, and what will solve it. stuff like the swimbladder treatment is just treating a symptom, not the cause. we cant really help you any more than that im afraid.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

The fish i had before were regular goldfish. The pet shop i got him from said my tank would be fine for this fish too.

They were clearly wrong then..

The biggest tank i can go up to for this guy is a 20 litre. The other fish in with him is a black pop eyed one. Both of them are small for now. about 1.5inches long ?


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

think of it like this....

you walk into a petshop wanting fish. the petshop sells you a small tank telling you its fine for goldfish, and then some goldfish. usually, either the seller has been told to say this and doesnt know any better, or they are lying to you. the latter being the more common.
the tank is inadequate and the fish get sick, so you go and buy medicine for them. this fails, so you go buy more fish when they die. the problem is still there, so these fish get sick, so you buy medicine....

its a cycle that sees you constantly giving money to the shop... im sure you can see how the shop might like this situation....

whereas were not after any money. we just want to help you and care about the fish you have. why would we be trying to trick you?

sadly, 20L will still be far too small. the fish need 50L each to survive long term, and if you cant provide this, then i would consider finding them a home with someone who can. standard goldfish are even worse, and need 100L each to survive. size doesnt matter too much, they still produce a very large amount of waste. how long have you had them btw?


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

I can see where you are coming from, the best i can do is put them in my 20 litre with a filter.
I know it may seem 'cruel' or whatnot, but its better than their situation now.

The other goldfish, i had 3 in a 20 litre tank, and they lasted 4 years. 
Ive had these two a month, and nothing was wrong until now. I will keep going with them, and care for them the best i can, its all i can do.

I cant really get rid of them, my boyfriend got me them, ive talked to him about it and he told me to put them in a bigger tank. He doesnt want me to get rid of them either.

Thanks for all your help and in the future i will be aware of this when buying fish


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Apart from tank size and lack of filtration feeding food that floats on the surface can cause them to suck in air. Try him with peas and frozen daphnae for a few days


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

I thought that could be one of the reasons, based on the fact that he was fine when i woke up, i fed him, and then he started bobbing /: I think i can only buy live daphne from my pet shop, i should be going to town today, but i'll definitely try the frozen peas 

Thank you


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Moved them into the 20 litre tank with filter today. Swimbladder seems to have dissappeared and they are enjoying going against the flow of the filter. Its rather amusing  Also peas were a hit


----------



## Crazymonkey86 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think like Fishy fins said is bang on. If possible work your way back. Be sure that your operating your tank properly. 

Basic swim bladder treatment should do the trick.


----------



## aloevera (Jun 19, 2010)

Just an update, the fish died. I tried my best, but he stopped eating.


----------

